# Korean study identifies two plant extracts effective against Noserma



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

*Korean study identifies two plant extracts effective against Nosema*

EVALUATION OF ANTIMICROSPORIDIAN ACTIVITY OF PLANT
EXTRACTS ON NOSEMA CERANAE
Free download at: 
https://www.degruyter.com/downloadpdf/j/jas.2016.60.issue-2/jas-2016-0027/jas-2016-0027.xml

Jeong Hwa Kim1
Jin Kyu Park2
Jae Kwon Lee1
DOI 10.1515/JAS-2016-0027

J. APIC. SCI. VOL. 60 NO. 2 2016

In this study, we identified two anti-nosemosis
plants, Aster scaber, and Artemisia dubia, which when
separately used had reduced the spore development
of N. ceranae in spore-infected cells. The
most important finding was that these plants
were effective at non-toxic concentrations.
Anti-nosemosis activities of both plants were
revealed in a honey bee experiment. Specifically,
the mixture containing both A. scaber + A. dubia
showed stronger activity than treatment with
only a single plant.


Note: Aster scaber -- is a traditional food and medicine plant in Korea. Artemisia is the genus of wormwood, absinthe, Artemisinin (the modern malaria treatment) and other medicinal and folk plants.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Korean study identifies two plant extracts effective against Nosema*

This is encouraging. I guess next they will have to try this in live colonies and see if they can duplicate the results in the field that they are getting in the lab.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Alan C (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Korean study identifies two plant extracts effective against Nosema*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PABnbPfxtsM
Ukrainian video about using wormwood for nosema / varroa treatment.


----------

